# Fleas



## jsaenz82 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi! Can anyone recommend a good flea and tick treatment?


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Frontline. We have had flea problems and only Frontline does the job. The Dollar General (USA) brand of it works fine for us and is considerably cheaper.

Fleas are irritating. Good luck!!


----------

